# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  A journey of 1000 miles- A cooperative lucid dreaming game| Sign ups

## ExothermReacton

*A journey of 1000 miles*
„A journey of 1000 miles“ is a lucid dreaming game with the goal to appeal to both experts and beginners and create a cooperative challenge rather than a competitive one. Supporting each other is one of its greatest features and it may help to overcome challenges of dream control. It is probably a fairly long game but nobody is forced to be active all the time and you won’t get kicked for inactivity. The group of the travelers can be any size so nobody is blocking a free spot or something alike.



*The group of the travelers(so far)*



*The story*
Far in the south of the dream world there is a place known as “The Aether Tower” piercing into the sky with a fascinating aura around it. For ages this place has been the goal of a journey every dreamer should take once at least. Every year, a group of so called “travelers” depart from their home and take the long and admittedly sometimes dangerous journey to the mystical tower to seek for enlightenment. This year it happens to be us who decided to pull all their will together and go out there.

Oh, I didn’t even introduce myself, right?
Well, I am Thermon Exos and it will be an honor to be your navigator! I spent quite some time on research for our journey and collected knowledge about the path ahead of us, the most important places… and the obstacles of course.

So, the journey will begin soon. Who is with me?




*How it actually works/Rules*
This is a cooperative game in that all players work together to collect “steps” to progress on the journey. The journey is parted into many different areas, each with their own set of special rules/events etc. Once the group achieved enough points it will progress to the next area.

*Tasks*
There is always a whole bunch of tasks to complete with different focuses and difficulties. Of course difficulty is fairly subjective but it will give you a general idea about the level of the challenge. Don't get infleunced too much by my descriptions as they just represent my experiences. The current focuses are:

*Exploration*
Very suitable for beginners but also very fun for more experienced lucid dreamers. The goal is usually to take a look around and find either something specific or just something you might happen to stumble across. Takes barely any dream control and what is better than finding something totally mysterious or breathtaking in the dream world?

*Creation*
In contrast to exploration this focus is one that requires a fair amount of  dream control but allows the most creativity as well. As you might have guessed, you need to create something for whatever purpose. Maybe a fancy shelter, maybe a nice plant, maybe a weapon or something totally ridiculous. Creating things can greatly influence the group and the journey.

*Combat*
Well, I told you we will have a conflict here or there. Combat tasks are all about finding ways to defeat a certain enemy. Direct combat is not a mandatory option though. Get creative and find funny ways to get rid of the enemy. Some tasks don’t even directly tell you to defeat somebody or something. The enemy is just an obstacle for fun at times.

*Manipulation*
Similar to creation tasks but mostly about changing pre-existing objects. You might create something new by manipulating an already existing thing. Believe me, this is useful on a journey like that!

*Interaction*
Another great focus for beginners but everyone should have fun with this. Interaction tasks are all about interacting with the other travelers, people we will meet and from time to time even an object. If you like surprises, this is your category. How will your environment react to your actions?

*Each task can be completed by an unlimited number of people but the same person can’t complete the same task twice. To make tasks count you need to make a dream journal entry and link it in the game thread(not here).*


*A bit like a RPG*
To make this journey interesting for all there is a little twist in this game. We all start with nothing but our clothes on our body. Well, not entirely true. We are granted two abilities and one item at the start. 
*PLEASE BE CONSIDERATE ABOUT YOUR CHOICES.*
Things I wouldn’t like to see are one-hit abilities/items that totally take out the creative challenge in combat tasks or items that solve any problem by doing nothing at all. Other than that, go crazy. You don’t have to be serious, have fun!
While progressing there will be a lot of possibilities to get new items and abilities. So don’t worry!

You may ask why I made this rule. There are two reasons. First, it is a lot of fun to find creative solutions when your options are limited. I tried it myself once and you get ideas that you wouldn’t have otherwise. I am eager to see what the group comes up with! 
The second reason is that especially beginners might learn well to control their dreams like this. You can’t control fire? No problem, a task will allow you to find a person that teaches you. It is a lot easier to learn dream control when it makes sense why you should be able to learn it in the first place.



*You decide!*
Every day all travelers will be able to perform certain actions such as swapping a task they don`t like/think is too hard, conjuring a random event(I have a few possibilities and a random generator chooses) or voting for decisions at certain points. Our journey is not set in stone, my friends!


*SIGN UP!*Just use this format and you are in the group no matter how far we already progressed!

*Name:* Does not have to be your forums name. Get creative if you like.
*Item:* The first item you will receive when starting out.
*Abilities:* Your two starting abilities.
*Biography:* Give us a little information about you. Where do you come from? What adventures did you already take part in in the dream world?

*The adventure starts on the 1st of November 8pm YOUR TIME. (You can join in later at any time though)*

This is it for the sign up thread! You are always welcome to join the journey. The more we are the better it gets.

In the meanwhile I am going to create the actual game thread. See you there!

-With best regards, your navigator, Thermon Exos (yeah, I broke the 4th wall a few times)

----------


## KingAerys

Sign me up. This looks 100% lit. 

Name: J

Appearance (for seeing me in dreams): White male in late teens, white tee and blue jeans and red shoes. 

Item: Combat knife

Abilities: Shadow control - ability to materialize, control and rarely summon shadows
Werewolf transformation - only possible when extremely desperate or pissed off. Heightens speed, perception, strength, and shadow control.

Biography: Nobody knows.

Hope this happens and more people sign up!

----------


## DragonHammer

Count me in! I'd be happy to help you guys in your LD quest.

Name: W (J's bro)

Item: None

Abilities: 9-element magic (the ability to combine and/or utilize elements such as fire, wind, lightning+earth, light+ice+arcane, etc.)
              Poison immunity (immunity to poison)

Bio: ............

Hope this ends up happening, because this sounds super fun :3

----------


## ExothermReacton

> Count me in! I'd be happy to help you guys in your LD quest.
> 
> Name: W (J's bro)
> 
> Item: None
> 
> Abilities: 9-element magic (the ability to combine and/or utilize elements such as fire, wind, lightning+earth, light+ice+arcane, etc.)
>               Poison immunity (immunity to poison)
> 
> ...



Nice to have two people already! As the number of participants is not too important it will happen no matter what. I hope we all have fun as well and even if there are some things you don't like we simply change it.
Interesting items/abilities you got there by the way. Guess I should make my own setup here as well.

Name: Thermon Exos

Item: Magical compass that always points towards something interesting

Abilities: Dragon Soul - Dragon ghosts will appear to support us when needed. Fairly weak appearences but also very reliable
            Super Speed - Superior movement speed. Usually takes me a while to build up speed though...

Biography: Told to be a rather unknown member of the Dream Hero League(DHL). Has stopped an eternal winter from happening once in his hometown. Shortly after he began to study the Aether Tower and the path that leads to it.

----------


## Saizaphod

Interesting concept! I won't personally be joining at least for now since my LDing is not so great at the moment, but I'm definitely checking out the progress you make  :smiley:  Good luck on your quest!

----------


## ExothermReacton

> Interesting concept! I won't personally be joining at least for now since my LDing is not so great at the moment, but I'm definitely checking out the progress you make  Good luck on your quest!



Thanks! ::D:  Would be great to see you later on. Don't worry too much about your LD quality. There will be always at least one task that requires you to get lucid for only a few seconds, look at something you describe later on and that is it.

----------


## Elaol

Name: RuneMaster

Ablities: I can speak or create runes in order to do something. For the beginning, I have two runes: flying rune and fire rune. If I understood this correctly, we can get more powers as the story continues, so I will learn more of them along the way. I learn runes by finding them. They are written in different places thoughout the world, but invisible to the naked eye.

Item:  I have a medallion which signals me when the next rune is nearby and gives me ability to see runes

Story: I was ordinary kid who liked to go on adventures. I mostly liked old caves and ruins from ancient times. During one adventure, I was in an ancient ruin. I was looking around and the floor broke so I fell underground. It was pitch black except one mysterious light source. I naturally went toward it. It was a ball size of an egg. The light it emitted was constantly changing, from white to yellow to pink, etc. When I touched it, it merged with my body. That was weird, but I felt normal. I went out of that ruin and continued my life as nothing has happened. Years later, I became a scholar. I have spent enormous time at the library, studying arcane magic. I found the picture of that egg, and read that it gives the power to cast runes. That became my life's mission, to learn as many runes as possible.

----------


## ExothermReacton

> Name: RuneMaster
> 
> Ablities: I can speak or create runes in order to do something. For the beginning, I have two runes: flying rune and fire rune. If I understood this correctly, we can get more powers as the story continues, so I will learn more of them along the way. I learn runes by finding them. They are written in different places thoughout the world, but invisible to the naked eye.



You got it exactly right! Most tasks just say that you found some item/ability on your mission. Whatever that is is up to you. A few tasks give you specific items but they are rather rare.
I like that you set up your own personal mission on the journey. Signed up!

And I just realized that you can't edit posts after 1440 minutes. So don't worry if your name doesn't appear on the list in this thread. I have a seperate document so I don't forget about anyone.  :tongue2:

----------


## KingAerys

Can't update my post so I'll do it here. Time for a bio update!

Bio: Jake (prefers J) was cursed at birth by a malevolent spirit with the mark of the wolf, and ever since then he's been drawn to shadow magic. He is decent at it but still has much to learn and has only opened the 0th and 1st Forbidden Seals (Evil and Death) but intends to open all 6 (counting 0) to unlock new powers. He likes anime, adventure, and traveling.

----------


## Cookino

This is a really cool idea, I like the character progression thing, it really makes it feel like an RPG. I'll be joining later on, when I have a nice idea for a character. I'm also focusing on accomplishing some of my current goals since I have quite a few right now, especially since I'm in the spooky competition and the DHL (in which I haven't completed any tasks yet). It wont take long since my LD induction is getting better recently. Anyway definetly count me in, this sounds really fun!

----------


## ExothermReacton

> This is a really cool idea, I like the character progression thing, it really makes it feel like an RPG. I'll be joining later on, when I have a nice idea for a character. I'm also focusing on accomplishing some of my current goals since I have quite a few right now, especially since I'm in the spooky competition and the DHL (in which I haven't completed any tasks yet). It wont take long since my LD induction is getting better recently. Anyway definetly count me in, this sounds really fun!



Great to hear that! Take any time you need. The group of the travelers is always open. ::D:

----------


## spellbee2

This sounds like an awesome idea, Exo. I'm definitely interested in joining once the Spooky Comp is over.

Also, if you need me to edit your first post, PM me with your changes and I can do it for you.

----------


## ExothermReacton

> Also, if you need me to edit your first post, PM me with your changes and I can do it for you.



You just made my life 100% better with this. Basically I just need to exchange the picture for the members list once in a while so everyone knows who is in. On the other hand the actual game with tasks/events etc. will be a google doc as I can edit that one at any time.

----------


## Cookino

I said I'll join later, but screw it, I'm really excited for this! I'm also feeling confident about my LDing, so I'll leave my character here already.

Name: Astaroth
Item: Magic Encyclopedia: Magic talking book capable of analyzing things to an extent and describe them. More complex analysis subjects are harder to analyze and describe.
Ability:
Spirit Affinity: Astaroth has always had a high affinity with nature's spirits. He has learned how to converse with them and use spirit magic. For now, the only spirits whose powers he can utilize are minor fire and water spirits.
Bio: Since his childhood, Astaroth has been able to see and converse with spirits and, with time, has learned how to use their magic. Astaroth is also fascinated by nature and it's creatures as well as the mysteries of this world and became a scholar. Upon hearing of a group of travelers seeking the Aether Tower, he decided to join them and uncover the tower's secrets, as well as discover new locations, creatures and artefacts along the way and documenting them. He also seeks to improve his spirit magic along the way.

Can't wait for it to begin.

----------


## KingAerys

Hate to be a bother, but I'm changing item as well. Instead of a combat knife, I'll use a Shadow tome to research and learn new techniques and Seals, and to power magic attacks and rituals.

----------


## ExothermReacton

> Hate to be a bother, but I'm changing item as well. Instead of a combat knife, I'll use a Shadow tome to research and learn new techniques and Seals, and to power magic attacks and rituals.



Changing before it started is no problem. I am thinking about a possibility to change once in a while when the game started but let's see.^^

----------


## ExothermReacton

Going to post the game thread today so you can prepare a bit and find out what awaits you in the first area. In two days the journey will start!

By the way, I have been thinking of giving each traveler a set of fairly challenging tasks that have to do with their story and their abilities on top of the general tasks. Would you guys like to see that or rather not?

----------


## KingAerys

Yeah, that's awesome!

----------


## GenghisKhan

Hi everybody ! 
I'm new to dv.com, but I am quite an experienced LDer (obfusc8 knows me from LD4ALL)

This sounds like super-fun stuff, so count me in !  :Cool: 

I may be not too active in the next days due to work commitments / travels, but I definitely fancy some additional LD motivation

*Starting item:* a block of dream origami paper (I am a paper-folder) - it has no width, sheet have different colors - it may have some (yet) undiscovered powers
*Starting Abilities:* 1) Can infuse life to origami creations     2) Can grow/shrink origami paper / creations

*About me:* I remember having travelled back and forth the dream world in latest years, but I remember very little about my childhood. 
I hope this adventure will allow me to discover something about it

----------


## ExothermReacton

> Hi everybody ! 
> I'm new to dv.com, but I am quite an experienced LDer (obfusc8 knows me from LD4ALL)
> 
> This sounds like super-fun stuff, so count me in ! 
> 
> I may be not too active in the next days due to work commitments / travels, but I definitely fancy some additional LD motivation
> 
> *Starting item:* a block of dream origami paper (I am a paper-folder) - it has no width, sheet have different colors - it may have some (yet) undiscovered powers
> *Starting Abilities:* 1) Can infuse life to origami creations     2) Can grow/shrink origami paper / creations
> ...



Ha, I like the origami themed abilities. Imagining it is fun already and maybe I will be able to see it in action in one of my dreams

In other news: 

*The journey has started!*

You can collect steps now, vote in the voting council and so on.

----------


## GenghisKhan

> Ha, I like the origami themed abilities. Imagining it is fun already and maybe I will be able to see it in action in one of my dreams



 Hopefully so, never used them in LD before  :Cheeky: 





> *The journey has started!*



Hype ! 

I find this co-operative theme super nice !

----------


## KingCobra

Great concept! I'll most likely join after the Spooky Competition is over.

----------


## spellbee2

Screw it, I know I said I'd join after the Spooky Comp, but this all seems really awesome and I really can't wait.

*Name*: Bartholomew (the Bard)

*Bio*: From a young age, Bart always knew he wanted to be a musician. Inspired by medieval bands like REO Speedwagon, he taught himself to play the lute solely for the purpose of picking up chicks. After realizing that the glamorous life he had imagined was never coming to fruition (not to mention his genre of new age folk dubstep not catching on with the locals), he set out for Aether Tower in the hopes of being inspired to, in his words, "write the next 'Can't Fight This Feeling'."

*Item*: His pet cat, Epsilon. Being on the road for long periods of time, Bart needed companionship, so he bought a kitten from a mysterious old man at a market in one of the towns he passed through. Now the two are inseparable - often Epsy will perch up on Bart's shoulder during his performances. Despite his cute appearances, Epsy has learned to be an adept hunter, mostly out of necessity when Bart's finances didn't permit them to eat. He's fearless and knows the exact weak spots to attack on every animal in the region. Plus, he can use his super-sniffer to track down items or people. Just don't tell Bart that Epsy's also tone-deaf.

*Abilities*:

_Talking to animals_ - After long nights on the tour-carriage with just him and Epsy, Bart has learned to understand and communicate with the most common types of animals, and for all the uncommon types, he uses Epsy as a translator. Just don't make him talk to chinchillas - they're naturally incredibly racist.

_Fire-bending_ - Despite his passion for rock-and-roll, Bart was an avid student of the Pyronius School of Firebending, and learned to summon and control fire, flame, and basically anything that generates heat. Although he originally learned solely for the purpose of looking incredibly epic as he lit his fingers on fire during his particularly shreddin' lute solos, his skills have come in quite handy for other purposes. Which is good, because all the fire-fingers trick really got him was 3 piles of lute-ashes and a lifetime ban from the Thumb-Wrestling Championships in his home town.

----------


## ExothermReacton

> Screw it, I know I said I'd join after the Spooky Comp, but this all seems really awesome and I really can't wait.
> 
> *Name*: Bartholomew (the Bard)
> 
> *Bio*: From a young age, Bart always knew he wanted to be a musician. Inspired by medieval bands like REO Speedwagon, he taught himself to play the lute solely for the purpose of picking up chicks. After realizing that the glamorous life he had imagined was never coming to fruition (not to mention his genre of new age folk dubstep not catching on with the locals), he set out for Aether Tower in the hopes of being inspired to, in his words, "write the next 'Can't Fight This Feeling'."
> 
> *Item*: His pet cat, Epsilon. Being on the road for long periods of time, Bart needed companionship, so he bought a kitten from a mysterious old man at a market in one of the towns he passed through. Now the two are inseparable - often Epsy will perch up on Bart's shoulder during his performances. Despite his cute appearances, Epsy has learned to be an adept hunter, mostly out of necessity when Bart's finances didn't permit them to eat. He's fearless and knows the exact weak spots to attack on every animal in the region. Plus, he can use his super-sniffer to track down items or people. Just don't tell Bart that Epsy's also tone-deaf.
> 
> *Abilities*:
> ...



Well, you had a ride of a life. Welcome to the journey! Please play the lute only when really needed... PLEASE!

----------


## dreamawake

Hey everyone! I love the idea, really sounds fantastic! I am practising to lucid dream so I won't join, but is the idea that there will be some kind of storyline that others can follow?

----------


## oneironautics

Hello travellers,
 Sounds like a fun way of getting creative , and advancing skills, only have a ld count of 5 but i am expecting 500 more next year, hope i can join you.
 Name Spectrolite
Item Invisibilty cloak
Ability : mixing potions, (my red bull will really give you wings ) obs. needs ingredients
finding and opening doors. 
Bio . Found abandond Bar/lodge, have been working on making formulas and finding ingredients, also taking care of travellers.

----------


## ExothermReacton

Welcome to the journey!

----------


## florodude

Is this dead?

----------


## Cookino

> Is this dead?



Nope, it's just that there isn't much activity because of the number of members and spellbee's competition going on currently. We are currently looking for new people to join and spruce things up a little, so feel free to join.

----------


## GenghisKhan

I completed most of the tasks published until now  :smiley:

----------


## oneironautics

haven't really been lucid lately, but soon :-)

----------


## EamonWill

I am so glad this is still going on! This sounds amazing and it may just be the inspiration I need to start LDing again!

*Name:* Eamon

*Item:* Ellie
Ellie is a majestic African Elephant who acts as a friend and working animal. She lets me ride her and she also helps me to collect and carry food, water, and other items. When I am not in need of her services, she is tired, or we must venture into small spaces she has the ability to shrink and assume the role of a stuffed animal. When she does this, all items she is carrying also magically shrink and are stored inside of her.

*Abilities:* Shapeshifter and Healer

Shapeshifting allows me to morph into any animal or person I choose. This ability is new to me and currently I can only morph into a dragon, which is useful for flying and starting fires, or into a little girl. Morphing into a little girl is embarrassing and seems useless, but it actually comes in very handy to invoke sympathy from others and avoid confrontation. This ability pairs very well with Ellie's ability to transform into a stuffed toy!

I also have the ability to summon healing powers, which manifest as glowing, blue lights from my hands, to heal minor ailments. This is also a newfound ability and is still rather weak. I am sure, however, that with practice I may learn to heal all manors of sickness and injury and perhaps even concoct healing potions!

*Biography:* Eamon always believed he was simply an average, white male. One day, while rummaging through his old belongings he found his childhood best friend, Ellie. That night, Ellie visited him in his dreams and showed him his true powers which, sadly, only exist in the dream world. Now he spends his nights living to his full potential. Soon, he heard of a dangerous quest to travel a thousand miles to a long forgotten place known as The Aether Tower. Despite his fears that he would not be strong or skilled enough to make the journey, the promise of adventure was too great to pass. He boldly set forth in search of the brave oneironauts already on their way, trusted friend in tow.

----------


## ExothermReacton

Hey, fellow travelers! Sorry, for the lack of activity on my side but I wanted to see how everything turns out for a while. What I noticed is that the progress is a bit slow and that a lot of tasks are fairly hard (Only solved a few myself). So I decided that I am going to put up the second episode of the journey either tomorrow or Monday with a few changes. First off, we are simply progressing one area every month. Like that we don't get stuck and the tasks keep fresh as the theme changes quite often. 

Hope to see a lot of you return then. Thank you for the participation so far!  :smiley: 

Oh yeah, the next area will be...... *The forest of fickle light*
Light can't be trusted here. Some areas may seem like a normal forest, others like an eternal twilight and some a pitch black as the night. That will influence the journey, so watch out!

----------


## Floydwendy

Name: Acewick Iath
Item: Staff that can occasionally summon lightning. The Lightning thing takes most of my strength
Abilities: Ignemanus: I can light my hands on fire and project the fire at will
Ability to summon short bursts of pure energy
Bio: I was born an Ignemanus, and subsequently spent my early life traveling from place to place, being discriminated against for my dangerous powers. I found my venue in the field of magic, whence I learned of the Aether Tower and joined this hardy band.

----------

